# Lebanon, Tn ABGA show



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

Wilson County Fair hosts an ABGA show every year. It was yesterday. Here are a few photos of my goats.








This was the 3 to 6 mo old percentage doe class. I placed 4th out of 4. Judge said her hocks were too close when she walked. She doesnt lead well yet, she kinda squats.









Dodge 'Ems Rebellion









Dodge 'Ems Pretty Little Liar
6 to 9 mo old fullblood doe class
15 in class. Judge picked 6 out, dismissed the rest. I was dismissed.









Rad's Rainwalker
Senior doe class
4 in class, she placed 3rd. Not feminine enough.









Rainwalker.









These 2 bucklings (3-6 mo old class) were shown by John and Gale Parrish of Burksville Ky. The buck that Gale is showing placed 6th in the 0-3mo old class at ABGA Nationals and their flushmate brother won at Nationals. I bought the buck that John is showing, Got A Tiger In My Tank.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice....thanks for sharing.......  :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## maximus (Sep 15, 2011)

I went there last year.  Didn't get a chance to this year, though. Great pics!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Just wanted to say congratulations on showing up and competing.
You and your herd will gain from the effort no doubt. I showed my
purebred doe at the Puyallup fair in WA. state recently and had similar
results to you, but I'm so glad I went.

Here is a pic of me and my doe taken by Goat Spot member Nancy D.
I the over conditioned guy in the middle.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Good job Kathy! I really dislike it when a judge only picks 6 out of a class. All the goats/breeders deserve to know where they place in the line up.

I love your doe Liar, she's so elegant.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Such pretty goats! I'm glad you had fun! :hi5:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nica goats Dodge Em, thanks for sharing!

@Tenacross "The overconditioned guy in the middle." :ROFL: 

Both you & Lady did great!


----------

